
Show HN: Organize and manage your startup's processes with Delegate - ckinsey
https://www.delegatehq.com
======
ckinsey
Just launched last week--we're a dev shop that builds apps for other
companies, but this is the first SaaS product we've grown in house to release
in the wild.

Stack is Vue.js over Django deployed on Kubernetes. We built it to scratch our
own itch to manage our standard procedures that got too big to handle with
spreadsheets as our company grew.

